# 2nd Ac For Extreme Summer Heat(revisited)



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm posting a link to a old thread i posted to give those newbes some info on the "My campers ACs not cooling enuff" questions that come up every year about this time. Enjoy!

CLICK HERE

Edit: I refer to my AC unit as a 8300btu in the thread, But it's now rated as 9200btu(new ones). When they first came out they were rated at 7700btu. To the best of my knowledge these were alll the same unit, just rerated as time went on.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> I'm posting a link to a old thread i posted to give those newbes some info on the "My campers ACs not cooling enuff" questions that come up every year about this time. Enjoy!
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> Edit: I refer to my AC unit as a 8300btu in the thread, But it's now rated as 9200btu(new ones). When they first came out they were rated at 7700btu. To the best of my knowledge these were alll the same unit, just rerated as time went on.


 My new camper is wired for 50 amps with an outlet for the unit to plug into but it is on a slope in the front. Is yours also on a slope or on the main roof area with little to no slope? I see you mention 10-15 degress forward and aft as OK.

I am not sure where I live I will need it but I always like to plan ahead in case the situation changes.

Do you like the Colemen polar? Is it a much lower profile than the bigger units?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Had you already done the mod to fix the messed up AC factory plumbing and _still_ determined you needed the second unit? I did that last year and it was unbelievable the difference it made in the volume of cold air dumping out of the ducts (and corresponding cooling ability, of course).

We often leave the door open with the AC on and it still does a fine job of keeping it cool inside. Not 70 degrees maybe, but perfectly comfortable. I just can't imagine needing a second unit on my trailer, and it's BIG.

Glad it worked for you, but newbies should also be aware of the mod to fix the existing duct work and should probably try that first.


----------

